# All Hallows Eve - Artwork posted within!



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Soo....every time I disappear from here for a long while it seems I always come back with a shiny picture I've finished to show you all as a peace offering. And this time is no different. Though first off let me say I'm sorry I'm not very active on here. I hear all about it from my parents so in a way I'm here with you all in spirit. No pun intended. :jol:

I believe the last time I was here I was showing you all a picture for last Halloween of myself wearing my Halloween costume. I take a lot of pride in donning my Vampire Victim facade each year though I admit I can't wear it like it's INTENDED to be worn...but that's what art is for.

Pictured below is a drawing I sketched sometime last year, I believe a few months or so before Halloween. Granted I take artistic liberty to draw myself idealistically but that's half the fun. 

First though I want to point out the coloring alone for this image took me a solid 30 to 50 hours. I'm a dork for details and I like to work at something until I get it looking as perfect as I can make it. I think in total, between the drawing and then the coloring, I spent around 40 to 60 hours on this. I'm not entirely certain. I can tell you the past two weeks I've spent trying to get this thing finished. I now officially hate rocks, rock walls, and grass. lol Oh, and I used colored pencils for this by the way.

Feel free to give me honest critiques but also keep in mind the actual drawing was done about a year ago and my style has since developed. Also this is supposed to be darker than it came out. It's supposed to be a nighttime scene, but I wanted this to be completely traditionally done. The only editing used was when I scanned it and used Photoshop to adjust the colors to what they appear to me in person using some of the automatic filter features of the program.

Also just for kicks I'm posting the original sketch below it so you can compare them if you'd like. :3

Oh! And something very important I want to mention. There is a Halloween specific theme going on in this picture (not the obvious!). If you count there are exactly three sets of 13 objects in this picture. There are 13 trees, 13 tombstones, and 13 cross-sections on my corset of the dress including the knot and the two ends of the ribbon. And the tombstones, don't confuse some of them with rocks. I know my bad color choice makes it hard to tell. If you guys can't figure out which ones are rocks and which ones are tombstones let me know and I'll go back and circle the tombstones for you to see. Oh, and the 13th tree was cut off in the scan. It's all the way to the far top right corner. It appears as a brown smudge in the scan....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats awesome...lovely job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one kick-ass costume!


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Bloodshed and Roxy. Though something tells me I might want to think of something new for the future...and who knows what that could be!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Good job Donna.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wonderful job! I wish I had just a fraction of your talent. Now I know where your mom gets it from - lol.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely work. The black and white has alot of detail.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you Patty. 

@ Sharp: Speaking of talent we were just collaborating on a prop my mom is making. She wanted my help with painting it. And I have one of my own I'm working on. I need to get some pictures up to share with everyone.

@ Scare: Thanks so much. I worked really hard on the lines. But the coloring took me much longer. The hard work paid off though.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out Donna. And you're running out of time!


----------

